# FreeBSD 10.0-BETA3 restarts by itself



## Denys Kravchuk (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi
I installed FreeBSD 10.0-BETA3 with KDE4. KDE4 was installed following the next instructions:

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg build deinstall install clean
pkg2ng
make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster build install clean
portmaster devel/subversion
mv /usr/src /usr/src-old
svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/head /usr/src
cd /usr/src
svn update
portmaster --packages-build editors/nano x11/xorg x11/kde4
```

After that I got _a/the_ desktop environment. But the system began restarting by itself. I decided to do the next:
`pkg_libchk -q > /tmp/to-be-rebuilt.txt`
`portmaster `cat /tmp/to-be-rebuilt.txt`

The file /tmp/to-be-rebuilt.txt contains glib-networking-2.36.2*.* This solution did not help me. Executing pkg_libchk makes the system restart.

Please help me to resolve this issue.


----------



## trh411 (Nov 11, 2013)

If the system is crashing, have you generated any crash reports (/var/crash) that could shed light on the problem?

Next time your system crashes, reboot into single user mode and run `fsck -y` against all your filesystems. This should eliminate filesystem corruption as a cause.


----------



## Denys Kravchuk (Nov 12, 2013)

I ran `fsck -y` but it did not eliminate the cause. A crash report was created. I attached this file. What is the cause and how to fix it?


----------



## trh411 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well the panic you are experiencing is a "panic: non-maskable interrupt trap". I am concerned by the number of `fstat` errors reported in the core.txt file. There are a bunch of files that can't be read, which suggests a serious corruption issue. There should not be any files that can't be read.

Did you run `fsck -y` against all the filesystems? Please provide the exact commands you ran.


----------



## Denys Kravchuk (Nov 13, 2013)

After the first time the system crashed I ran the following commands in single-user mode:

```
fsck -y /
mount -w /
cat /etc/fstab
and manualy fsck -y on each FS
```

After that I executed only:
`fsck -y`

How should I check the file system properly*?*


----------

